
Does Firefox private browsing still work? - hliyan
A few months ago I logged out of Facebook and cleared out all known Facebook cookies from Chrome. Then I moved my Facebook account to a separate account container within Firefox. Use that container for FB and FB only. And I never access FB from Chrome. Yet somehow ads relevant to very specific searches I did on Chrome still appear on FB. Can someone explain how this is happening?<p>P.S. On my mobile phone, I never installed FB app, and I use Firefox Focus as my default browser.
======
iamjimfan
No idea but I would love to know why. Anyway I ain't facebook user and would
not do any deal with this beast.

------
cimmanom
They could also be using your IP address.

~~~
hliyan
I don't have a static address. I go through an ISP...

~~~
cimmanom
My experience with ISPs is that your address isn’t static enough that you’d
what to attach DNS to it, but it does persist for several days at a time. I
had one cable provider that changed up IPs every week, but most seem to change
only when you reboot the modem.

------
Tomte
There are a myriad of ways to track people online. Cookies are only the
simplest one.

And maybe it's just chance.

~~~
hliyan
definitely not chance. It happened several times. The most recent is me doing
a search for Talend on Chrome. The next time I open up Facebook on the Firefox
container, a Talend advertisement is right there...

